# Mice problem



## juliek (Feb 29, 2012)

Can i put steel wool or brillo pads in a hole which has a copper pipe going through it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes that will help.
Far better to also seal any hole where they ran plumbing and wiring throught the floors, top and bottom plates under the house and in the attic.


----------

